# basic Surround setup



## Helpdesk65 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm looking for tips for the optimal setup for my equipment. I have an older Toshiba 32" TV (not HD), Direct TV satellite receiver (not HD or DVR), a VCR/DVD combo player, and A Magnavox 5.1 Surround Sound System. Not exactly sure which component is best hooked to which.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

what are all the componets on your TV??? Optical audio (TOSHLINK) is the best. If it doesn't tell me what all it has.

Spike129


----------



## Helpdesk65 (Dec 6, 2007)

TV has very basic 1990 technology. There's an S-video connect and the RCA connect - red/white


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

Use the RCA connect would be the best.

Spike129


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You need to give us more information. What is the model number of the Magnavox? How many "Inputs" does it have on the back? Are any of these digital?

But the basic hook up scheme is pretty simple:

The "Video Out" of both the DVD/VCR and the Sat box go to the TV's "Video In" connections in this order of preference if your TV has them: Component (green, red and blue) , S-Video (a tiny round plug with 4 small wires), Composite (single yellow RCA plug).

The "Audio Out" from both go to the "Input"s of the Magnavox. If there's a "Digital In" it will be either optical or RCA - either will work. If not, then there will be only two RCA plugs labeled R/L (red and white). 

So you'll have video going to the TV and audio going to the magnavox. If you want to listen to the TV without the magnavox then you'll also have to run another set of RCA's from each unit (DVD/VCR and Sat box) to the "Audio In" (again red and white RCA plugs) that correspond to where you attached the video input.

One trick is to use a piece of masking tape to label both ends of each cable: e.g. from "Audio from Sat" so that when you're behind the set you don't have to guess where the other end of the cables connect.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the only digital cable out of all those is a Optical. (Toslink) I don't know what you are talking about "What is the model number of the Magnavox." To tell the truth I'm about 12... I just know some of the advanced stuff, but I know most of the basics. I came here to get help setting up file sharing on my wireless router.

Spike129


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Spike, this is Help's thread and that's who we're trying to help. If you have constructive input, please post it. Otherwise, start your own thread - in the proper area. 

Thanks
The Management...


----------



## cliffnseattle (Mar 3, 2005)

You probably don't have any component video connections on your TV, and for sure don't have DVI or HDMI. So prefer the S-Video to RCA / composite (which is your basic NTSC video) for video - the color and separation is always better (my upstairs TV uses S-Video and looks pretty good, even though nowhere near hi-def like the downstairs system).

Since you probably have S-video output on both your sat receiver and the DVD/VCR, you may need to switch the S-Video, or decide which source you want to be using S-video and which composite (traditional / NTSC type of video). Your TV can probably take both video inputs, although some TVs (like mine) will "prefer" one over the other and not allow you to switch (you'll have to read your TV manual).

For audio, you should have at least one digital / surround sound output from your sat receiver, probably either a TOSlink (optical) connector or RCA type connector. The DVD/VCR player may have similar output. On your surround system audio, you'll need to hook up appropriately. If your surround system has only one digital audio input, you'll need to switch, and if it doesn't match (TOSlink / optical versus RCA) you're probably out of luck (outside of expensive converters). The digital surround sound will be quite a bit better (in general) than downmixed stereo, for DVDs and sat programs with 5.1 audio.

Cliff


----------

